# Morans Falls Sunet



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 11, 2021)

...almost sunset lol. I wanted the sun star in the image 



Morans Falls by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2021)

Great shot. Well done, Tony.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thanks Click!


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 11, 2021)

basketballfreak6 said:


> ...almost sunset lol. I wanted the sun star in the image
> 
> 
> 
> Morans Falls by Tony, on Flickr


Very nice.


----------



## basketballfreak6 (Jul 12, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Very nice.


Thanks mate!


----------



## Flamingtree (Jul 14, 2021)

basketballfreak6 said:


> ...almost sunset lol. I wanted the sun star in the image
> 
> 
> 
> Morans Falls by Tony, on Flickr


Great photo, I am loving the haze down in the valley.


----------

